# Need Help Building a gaming rig for 50K.



## Sainatarajan (Jun 1, 2012)

Guys , After Selling my killer rig I Definitely Need Another one. My dad too wants one for his office work. 
So you have to Help me out !!!
1. What is the purpose of the computer?
Gaming and office work.
Games like BF3, Crysis 2 ,
GTA 5 , Max Payne 3 , Dirt 3 , FIFA and Pes 12 ,
NFS the Run , COD4 , Assasins Creed 3 .
Browsing web , Listening Music , Running small
Softwares . Max soft i use is photoshop.
2.What is your overall budget? 
Ans- 50K to 53K
3. Planning to overclock?
ANS - NO !
4. Which Operating System are you
planning to use?
Ans windows 7 ultimate.
5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans- 500 gb 
6. Do you want to buy a monitor?
Ans-Yes , a 20'' LED .
7. Which components you DON'T want to
buy or which components you already have
and plan on reusing?
Ans: I need a complete system.
8. When are you planning to buy the
system?
Ans: 2 weeks
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or
will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: I have built a desktop before.
10. Where do you live? Are you buying
locally? Are you open to buying stuff from
online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans- Locally as well as online
11. Anything else which you would like to
say?
Ans: I Dont waste money on Ups.
I also want to get the latest technology in it like USB 3 , PCI 3 , UEFI BIOS . I need a Ivybridge rig.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2012)

A good Ivy Bridge rig isn't possible at 53K budget. Better go with either SB rig or an AMD rig.
An Non-K Ivy bridge will cost you around 12.5K and H77 motherboard around 8K. So total 20K + 15K Gfx card. I don't think you can get rest of the components within 15 to 18K. Better get a Sandybridge based config.

Intel Core i5 2400 @ 10.7K
Intel DH67CL-B3 @ 5.6K (USB 3.0, SATA III, Full ATX)
Corsair Value Series 4GB 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 1.2K
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB SATAII @ 4.05K
NZXT Source 210 Elite @ 2.5K
Seasonic SSII 12 520W @ 3.9K
Gigabyte HD 7850 2 GB GDDR5 OC @ 15.2K
BenQ G2220HDL @ 7.5K
Logitech MK200 Combo @ 0.7K
Speaker at your choice @ 1.5K


Total: 52.85K


----------



## Vishnupg45 (Jun 1, 2012)

what happened to the ivybridge rig you already had in your signature


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 1, 2012)

I had to sell it due to some Problems

@cilus
a 20'' monitor would suffice


----------



## Vishnupg45 (Jun 1, 2012)

oh s#1t. Thought your rig was giant killer.
Any way hd7750 oc can bring the cost down.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah !!! It had a HD 7950. So sad.


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 1, 2012)

^^Strict no to OC'ing? Even in future? Then the config by Cilus is spot on. No need to compromise on the monitor, Full HD is way to go for good gaming experience.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 2, 2012)

No . Oc . I dont want to waste my parents money. I was just saving money as possible as I can.

Guys , I have decided on some parts. I want some reviews on those parts.
DELL ST2220M
CORSAIR VENGEANCE 4 GB
SEAGATE 500 GB HDD
ASUS DVD ROM
Seasonic S12 520W
MS COMBO
Creative 2.1 
The Total Comes to 19K
Now , I have to Decide On Processor , Motherboard , Cabinet and a Graphic Card.
Guys I Need an Ivy Bridge Rig.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 2, 2012)

vengeance ram is a good performer but the heatsink might interfere with some aftermarket cpu coolers.


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 2, 2012)

*@OP* : Why go for a locked IVB when you can get an unlocked SNB for the same price?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 2, 2012)

If I go wid an unlocked SNB I have to Get an unlocked mobo , cpu cooler.
I5 2500K + ASUS P8Z77 M + Cooler Master 212+ = Around 25K

Also . Which Monitor Would be the best . 
DELL IN2030M or the Samsung B2030 .

I am going to RITCHIE Street on monday wid my father. I may buy the keyboard + Mouse + Speaker.


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 2, 2012)

hey u from chennai.. i also need to buy i7 3770k from ritchie street.. but just called a shop who informed me that the processor wont be availabe in market until 2 months.. is that true? whether 3770 released or not? what processor u had n wat u about to buy?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 2, 2012)

I want to buy I5 3550. I am going to RITCHIE street on monday. I will inform you if it is available or not.


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 2, 2012)

ya sure.. thanks 4  the support.. the website u suggested has the processor...


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 2, 2012)

Please tell me which monitor is the best . 
DELL IN2030M or Samsung B2030


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 2, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Also . Which Monitor Would be the best .
> DELL IN2030M or the Samsung B2030 .



Buying 20'' monitor? 
I would suggest you to go with the Dell model.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 3, 2012)

@d6bmg
thanx for ur reply. I am also interested in the DELL one.

DELL IN2030M is available for 5.9K . Monitor is Finalised . 
I am going with CORSAIR Vengeance 4 GB RAM . Also , should I go with 4 gb or 8 gb ram.


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 3, 2012)

^^Get the RipjawsX instead. Will avoid possible future hiccups in case of an after market cooler. 4GB is enough for gaming.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 3, 2012)

I saw somewhere that the RipJAWSx is 1.6v


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 3, 2012)

get G.skill 4 GB... it is not available in R.street.. but they ll order it 4 u or Flipkart it


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 3, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> I saw somewhere that the RipJAWSx is 1.6v



Link to the same please.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry , it was some other GSKILL model.
 Wat about GSKILL Sniper ?


----------



## dfcols71 (Jun 3, 2012)

better to go for unclocked processor @ 1vy price or 2 year down the road you would wish you bought an unlocked cpu
cpu-i52500k-12500
motherboard-asrock z77extreme 4-10000/-
cabinet-bitfenix alpha merc-2700
graphics card your choice-nvidia gtx660.gtx670 or amd 7850/7870-(graphics card)i will advice you to contact smc and buy it from there


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok Guys , I will go with the ASUS P8Z77 M and The I5 2500K .


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 3, 2012)

The mobo you have chosen isn't a good overclocker. If you go with unlocked processor+ z77 mobo, then you'll need to go for a cheaper GPU. You should go for the rig suggested by Cilus in his first post. OCing the CPU will not give considerable increase in gaming performance, while a good graphic card like HD 7850 will perform considerably better than gtx 560 or HD 6870.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 3, 2012)

A 20" LED MONITOR will Suffice in My Situation , so I am going for the HD 6870 from HIS.

What about this Motherboard. P8Z68-M PRO

I want to go for ASUS or GIGABYTE MOBO or MSI .

Is there any other Mobo available in 9.5K???


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 3, 2012)

^^Games are getting more and more resource hungry, getting a 7850 will be a wise choice. You can go for the Phenom 970BE + Gigabyte GA 970A UD3 to save some bucks.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 3, 2012)

I dont want to go with AMD . Is the ASUS P8Z68 M PRO GOOD AT OC ???


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 3, 2012)

If you are going with intel then why not try this motherboard
Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com

Theitdepot - Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3R 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard


----------



## dfcols71 (Jun 3, 2012)

these 2 are cheapest z77/z68 mobos with exception of z68 biostar
Gigabyte Z77M-D3H Intel Motherboard-9,175 Gigabyte Z77M-D3H Intel Motherboard - Hardwire.in
ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 Motherboards - 8,750.00 - ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 Motherboards


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 3, 2012)

Add this gigabyte mobo to the list too its only for  7,200
The cheapest i believe
Buy Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3 Motherboard in Mumbai India


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks Alot . But I wont Buy from Mumbai or any other city at any cost .


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (Jun 3, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> Add this gigabyte mobo to the list too its only for  7,200
> The cheapest i believe
> Buy Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3 Motherboard in Mumbai India



how far will this motherboard OC i5 2500k?


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 3, 2012)

^^
Can't comment on that It was just THE cheapest z77 board i could find though i could not find a single negative review


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 4, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> I dont want to go with AMD . Is the ASUS P8Z68 M PRO GOOD AT OC ???



It will be stable in Mid OC'ing


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 4, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> I dont want to go with AMD . Is the ASUS P8Z68 M PRO GOOD AT OC ???



Good. Unless you OC like a crazy guy.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 4, 2012)

I wont OC now . But after 2 years, I will OC it like say 4.3 GHZ  . Will it be stable? Coz I couldnt find any Z77 board within 9.5K .


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 4, 2012)

wat about asus p8Z77-v pro? y didnt u consider it


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 4, 2012)

It is about 11k. I need a mobo around 9K.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 4, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> It is about 11k. I need a mobo around 9K.




asrock extreme 3 gen 3 @ 8.5k - for overclocking @ 4.3ghz-4.7ghz .
biostar tz77xe3 - contact abacus 

Recently a guy from this forum got asrock extreme 4 for 9.1k .  see if you can get at that price.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 4, 2012)

Just now came back from RITCHIE street . All the prices are sky high .

This Gigabyte Mobo is available for 8.9K. Is this a good OC mobo . I want to oc it @ 4.3 GHZ. 
GIGABYTE GA-Z77M-D3H

Bought my new 16 GB Pendrive From Sandisk for Rs 500 .


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 4, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> I wont OC now . But after 2 years, I will OC it like say 4.3 GHZ  . Will it be stable? Coz I couldnt find any Z77 board within 9.5K .



Then Z68-M pro will be more then enough for your needs.



ajeeshys said:


> wat about asus p8Z77-v pro? y didnt u consider it



Its 16.2K


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 4, 2012)

My budget for a Z68 or Z77 mobo is only around 9.5K to 10K . Not a penny more. 
Also Guys , The Man in the Delta Peripherels gave me this config. 
Please tell me some pros and cons about it.
I5 2500K @ 12.4k
DZ68DB @ 7.6k
CORSAIR Vengeance 4 GB @ 1.6K
500 GB SEAGATE HDD @ 3.975k 
Sony DVD rom @ 0.95k
CORSAIR GS500 @ 4.2k
Microsoft Combo @ 0.7k
DELL IN2030M @ 5.975k
Numeric 600va @ 1.55K
ZEBRONICS REAPER @ 2.4K
This Came to 41.5K
I am going to buy GTX 560 from theitwares .


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 4, 2012)

-Get the Biostar TZ68K+ instead of Intel.
-ASUS Optical Drive.
-Seasonic S12 II 520 instead of GS500.
-Get a better UPS, this one won't give backup for GTX 560.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 4, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> My budget for a Z68 or Z77 mobo is only around 9.5K to 10K . Not a penny more.
> Also Guys , The Man in the Delta Peripherels gave me this config.
> Please tell me some pros and cons about it.
> I5 2500K @ 12.4k
> ...




motherboard choice is worse 
as far as i know Intel boards are meant for average PCs and office environments. The quality is very good but the BIOS have next to nothing in terms of tweakability.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 4, 2012)

@RiGOD
Seasonic S12 520W is not Available . I need only backup for only to quit the game and turn off.

Wat abt this mobo
GIGABYTE GA-Z77M-D3H


----------



## ajeeshys (Jun 4, 2012)

hey is asus p8Z77-v pro @ 11k?
i was told 17k by one shop and 16.5  on another!!!

better go for 2600 without overclocking..


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 4, 2012)

!!! Edit :- budget reduced to 45k !!!


----------



## Vensanga (Jun 5, 2012)

I too plan to buy a new System, I will give my Acer TimelineX to my sister and will buy a new PC, But I am not sure should i go for a desktop or All in one PC, my budget is around 40k without Graphics card (i will buy later), I am working in BPO in Delhi and has not much time to spend on my computer but love to have a decent system,I also play games but I really don't have time for it, I am really confused which to buy, If i go for All in one it will be power efficient and would not allow me to upgrade....before I used my Laptop for downloading approxs 18hrs a day, but now i have to manage....So should i start a new thread or I can go on with the configuration mention above, I thinks its pretty ok to me.....Please do give me advice.....


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 5, 2012)

IF you want you can start a new thread . The members will Concentrate only on your new system . If it is OK for you in asking questions in this thread , you can continue.

Guys , Any suggestions to the Motherboards .


----------



## dfcols71 (Jun 5, 2012)

all boards have been suggested choose one wisely,dont go for intel,and checkout some reviews of the board,you intend to buy


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 5, 2012)

I Have Decided on this config . I wont OC For 2 years . 
I5 2500K
GIGABYTE GA-Z77M-D3H
4 GB CORSAIR VENGEANCE
ASUS DVD ROM
WD CAVIAR BLUE 500 GB
CM RC430
SEASONIC S12 520W
HIS HD 6850
DELL IN2030M
TOTAL 50K


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 5, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> My budget for a Z68 or Z77 mobo is only around 9.5K to 10K . Not a penny more.
> Also Guys , The Man in the Delta Peripherels gave me this config.
> Please tell me some pros and cons about it.
> I5 2500K @ 12.4k
> ...



Do Go for Intel you cant overclock on that mobo
Get this Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H
*tbreak.com/tech/files/DSC02517-600x336.jpg

Only disadvantage of this mobo it has Only one PCIe slot with x16 lanes. 

Dont Get CORSAIR GS500 replace it with seosonic as RiGoD suggested
And Change the UPS as well  saving up and buying a good CPU Cooler will be useful


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanx . But I am going for AMD . 
I am going to order today the Phenom 2 X4 970 from FLIPKART.

I am going for the below configuration.
AMD PHENOM X4 970
ASUS M5A97
2x4 GB CORSAIR VENGEANCE
WD 500 GB HDD
SEASONIC S12 520W
CM RC430
SAMSUNG 20'' LED
MS COMBO
ALTEC LANSING BXR1221
NUMERIC 600 VA UPS
ASUS DVD ROM
HIS HD 6870 ICEQX TURBO
REVIEWS AND COMMENTS PLEASE


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 5, 2012)

Go with gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 instead of asus m5a97.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 5, 2012)

Where Can I get it.


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 5, 2012)

^^Send a mail to SMC International. They'll have it in stock although not mentioned in the website.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 5, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> My budget for a Z68 or Z77 mobo is only around 9.5K to 10K . Not a penny more.
> Also Guys , The Man in the Delta Peripherels gave me this config.
> Please tell me some pros and cons about it.
> I5 2500K @ 12.4k
> ...



1. Motherboard is bad for any kind of overclocking.
2. Sony DVD drives are said to be short lived.
3. Buy CM 311 or NZXT Source 210. Better cabinet & better airflow.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 5, 2012)

I am going with AMD guys.


----------



## dfcols71 (Jun 5, 2012)

Component	Make	Price
CPU	AMD Phenom II 960T	6960
Motherboard	Gigabyte MGA-970A-UD3	6600
GPU	AMD Radeon HD 7850	15300
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3	1550
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	Seasonic S12 II 520	3770
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7500
KB + Mouse	MS Desktop Wired 600	760
Speakers	Altec Lancing BXR1221	1100
UPS	Intex 1KVA	2800
Total	 	54150
 i don't know if you can get the nzxt source elite for 2400 in chennai, if not buy the bitfenix alpha merc 2700/- ,contact rigod for exact details


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 5, 2012)

No . Man . I cant go wid that budget . My budget is only 45K . 
Also , I am just minutes away from ordering the PHENOM 2 X4 970 from FLIPKART . I need your reviews on that processor ASAP.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 5, 2012)

phenom ii x4 970 is a good processor, fastest in the quad core phenoms.


----------



## Vishnupg45 (Jun 5, 2012)

wat happened bought ah machi!?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 5, 2012)

Tomorrow Only Ordering Machi . I want as many reviews as possible.


----------



## Vishnupg45 (Jun 5, 2012)

k still ivybridge is possible if you make certain compromises. Like no oc for 3 years but upgrade directly to then trends.
And gaming at 720p resolution with gigabyte hd7750oc card.
Hdd ok. Monitor 18.5 or 20 inch based on your budget. Psu at 3k or less. Settle for these and you could get ivybridge.
Simple cabinet would suffice w/o special coolers.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 5, 2012)

No . I will order it tomorrow . No Power till now . So , no time to go to the Cyber Cafe . I will go there tomorrow and order.  Anyway , THANX for your suggestion.


----------



## Vishnupg45 (Jun 5, 2012)

k no prob


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 5, 2012)

any other reviews on x4 970 be


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 5, 2012)

I remember that digit gave x4 970 b.e. a positive review in one of the 2011 issues. BTW, at what price are you getting it ?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 5, 2012)

7.680k

Also, can you give the link for that . It will be very useful.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 5, 2012)

Phenom II 970 is s pretty good processor for gaming with superb overclocking potential. Even with the stock cooler, you can reach 3.9 GHz by just increasing the multiplier without touching the voltage.
But again, if you can arrange an i5 2400 then go for it.


----------



## darklord2710 (Jun 6, 2012)

I also play games but I really don't have time for it, I am really confused which to buy, If i go for All in one it will be power efficient and would not allow me to upgrade....

__________________
Backlink Profile | Backlink Profiles


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 6, 2012)

If I go with the Phenom I can OC it later and also I can get a good Graphics Card.

Also , What is the max. OC Limit of the AMD PHENOM 2 X4 970

Guys, i have ordered the phenom 2 x4 970 from flipkart . Exp. Date june 13 2012

Is HD 7850 an overkill for a 20" LED MONITOR . Processor will be AMD Phenom 2 X4 970 .


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 6, 2012)

What is the max resolution of that monitor ?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 6, 2012)

1600x900


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 6, 2012)

Then surely it is a overkill. HD 6870 is more than enough for you.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanx. I am thinking of buying HIS HD 6870 ICEQX TURBO


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 6, 2012)

Even a HD 7770 would serve the purpose but HD 6870 will be more futureproof.


----------



## lywyre (Jun 6, 2012)

ajeeshys said:


> get G.skill 4 GB... it is not available in R.street.. but they ll order it 4 u or Flipkart it



Off topic: Is this the first recorded use of Flipkart as a verb? If yes, then typo, should be flipkart


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 6, 2012)

@OP : Finalised all components?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 7, 2012)

Finalised all components except Graphic Card.


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 7, 2012)

^^I'd say GTX 560, its cheaper than 6870.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 7, 2012)

I am looking for the ICEQX Model

Should I Go For the Seasonic S12 520W . I am worried about their RMA and Service. I would like to get a CORSAIR PSU.

AMD Phenom X4 970 @ 7.6K
ASUS M5A97 @ 5.9K
GSKILL RipJAWSx 4 GB DDR3 @ 1.5K
WD 500 GB HDD @ 4K
ASUS DVD ROM @ 1K
Seasonic S12 520W @ 3.7K
Cooler Master RC430 @ 3K 
Logitech Combo + 2.0 Speaker + Numeric 600 VA UPS = 2.3K
Samsung 20" LED @ 6.5K
HIS HD 6850 @ 9.3K 
TOTAL @ 45K . 
Gigabyte Mobo is not available Anywhere ..


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 7, 2012)

^^Get the ASUS M5A88-M, put that extra money on to GTX 560/HD6870. 

A 600VA UPS won't give backup when you RiG is running on full load I guess.

Don't worry about SeaSonic service and RMA. It's pretty good.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 7, 2012)

Guys , I Have cancelled my X4 970 from Flipkart . I have given these Components to Delta Peripherels in RITCHIE STREET . They Said they will assemble and ship it to you within 1 week. 
I5 2500K 
ASUS P8Z77 V LX
CORSAIR 4 GB Value RAM 
WD 500 GB HDD
ASUS DVD rom
Logitech combo
CORSAIR CX430 V2 
Cooler Master Elite RC430 
Samsung 20" LED 
2.0 Creative Speakers
Numeric 600va UPS. 
This Came to 43K before Reduction .
One question , I wont OC now. Will the PSU handle HD 6850 or HD 6870 . After 3 years I will buy a new PSU and OC.
@ Mods 
Please Dont Close This Thread . I need last Minute Suggestions.


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 7, 2012)

why dont you go for i5 - 2400 and get a better GPU ? OC'ing 2500k is not gonna give u significant boost in frame rates


----------



## dfcols71 (Jun 8, 2012)

sai your posts are very confusing ,i thought you said your total budget was 45,000/- including graphics card,''but now you willing to buy a configuration for 43000/''- excluding graphics
'but now you willing to buy a configuration for 43000/''-is this the final pricing delta have given you


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanx For All Your Valuable Suggestions Guys. 
I have ordered my pc in ACME Computers in RITCHIE Street . He is giving 20 to 30 percent Discount , Since HE knew my uncles son . I will post the Pics and Benchmarks when I recieve my system.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 12, 2012)

The Man Has Assembled My PC . Now I have to go there and bring it......


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 12, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Thanx For All Your Valuable Suggestions Guys.
> I have ordered my pc in ACME Computers in RITCHIE Street . He is giving 20 to 30 percent Discount , Since HE knew my uncles son . I will post the Pics and Benchmarks when I recieve my system.



20-30% discount?
What were the prices of the components?
Please do tell.


----------



## hsr (Jun 12, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:
			
		

> The Man Has Assembled My PC . Now I have to go there and bring it......




Make sure you post pics here once you have it in your hands...


----------

